# The Garage, Ystradgynlais



## spooksprings (Nov 16, 2012)

*The Garage, Ystradgynlais *
Time travel is possible in Wales. Just head over to Ystradgynlais, the land time forgot. You'll see 
a snapshot of Wales in the 80's. Coal extraction and farming are the mainstay, everyone speaks Welsh and
goes to chapel and is over 60. No teenagers are in existence. How cool is this, they dont even have a Tesco.

Old Garage. Not architecturaly stupendous, but full of photo oppurtunity. Abandoned c. 2000.
Asbestos shell building with a 1970s petrol pump.












A Chain Pulley Winch System, used for Elephant repairs. 





The legs of a Screaming Wheeler.





This animal shoots gas from its long nose





Its very old animal, he sees in shillings and pence





An ironflame pig shame when animals are adapted for war





Gas on or off?





This is the cage where bears fight inside for bets. Horrid.





Also where they keep dangerous cave animals





A coiled snake, sleeping * phew *





This snimals jaws are so strong they can squeeze sin out of you





If you switch a switch for a new switch do you need to swtich off?





Animal food





This is for lifting tigers into the sky





Castro was a famous leader of oil. Here is his shop.





Zoo keepers office. not tidy, but efficient.






Very rusty giraffe.





Some spare parts for broken buffalos





Device for feeding hippopotamuses.





Very steep shed full of walrus wood food





Dont open the door to the aracnidphobia room. Ok open it





The aquarium. It can also smoke fish.





This is a clever device for feeding the sharks. They put a humanoid on top float in the tank and tell them it is a ham sandwich.

Thank you for visiting the zoo. Please do not feed my animals. Spooks.​


----------



## UE-OMJ (Nov 16, 2012)

I love bad english  'Switch off petrol swich' (yes I know there is a hidden word there, but even so  )

Great report.


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 16, 2012)

Nice one,thanks for sharing.


----------



## silver surfer (Nov 16, 2012)

great place and fantastics pics ,thanks


----------



## Silent Hill (Nov 16, 2012)

spooksprings said:


> This is for lifting tigers into the sky



^^^ That's black pudding mate ^^^ :jiggy:

I love it when places like this give up so much. Great report mate, and a damn fine explore it looks too


----------



## Dawnwarrior (Nov 17, 2012)

Nice Report. Love Your Humour.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Nov 17, 2012)

Looks like a interesting little site! Cheers for posting


----------



## Ace5150 (Nov 17, 2012)

Your pics are great..........your humour is not so.......stick to the day job!


----------



## TK421 (Nov 17, 2012)

Great pics mate


----------



## Captain-Slow (Nov 18, 2012)

spooksprings said:


> *The Garage, Ystradgynlais *
> No teenagers are in existence. How cool is this, they dont even have a Tesco.​




Thats because they're all up behind Gurnos tearing through forestry on Scramble bikes. And there is a Tesco here, dumped where Lucas once was.

I go past this place so many times in a week. Its one of those places that because its so familiar it just blends into the background and you don't notice it anymore.

Thanks for sharing, some interesting opportunities in that old place.​


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Nov 18, 2012)

lovely images, thanks for sharing


----------



## Sshhhh... (Nov 20, 2012)

Great shots! Rusty giraffe Thanks for sharing


----------



## gingrove (Nov 21, 2012)

Ace5150 said:


> Your pics are great..........your humour is not so.......stick to the day job!



Well I enjoyed it! perhaps your as mad as a box of frogs too caus I 'm the only sane one here, your all mad I tell you, quite mad.:wacko:


----------



## night crawler (Nov 21, 2012)

Nice but now you have said where the place is all the pikies will be heading there with chaves in hot presute.


----------



## hfraser02026 (Nov 22, 2012)

Love it. More please.


----------



## Walrus75 (Nov 27, 2012)

spooksprings said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mmmmmm, foooood 


Nostalgic engineering at its best, nice find mate


----------



## Miss.Anthrope (Dec 4, 2012)

Great pics, and your comments made me laugh.... -_-


----------



## Carlh (Dec 4, 2012)

excellent read, great photos and very interesting place


----------



## WelshBoa (Dec 5, 2012)

Captain-Slow said:


> Thats because they're all up behind Gurnos tearing through forestry on Scramble bikes. And there is a Tesco here, dumped where Lucas once was.
> 
> I go past this place so many times in a week. Its one of those places that because its so familiar it just blends into the background and you don't notice it anymore.
> 
> Thanks for sharing, some interesting opportunities in that old place.



I second that! I assumed it was still being used by a mechanic tbh....


----------



## Emerald Eve (Dec 5, 2012)

You've made a place I'd normally turn my nose up at seem very enticing.


----------



## Mars Lander (Dec 6, 2012)

Haha enjoyed reading this and looking at your images, well done that man


----------



## 12quidkidinnit (Dec 7, 2012)

Nice one, thanks for putting those pictures up. 

Amazing to see that old petrol pump - a right blast from the past seeing it in gallons and shillings. When I was a kid I was in the 'changeover year' in that the school tried to teach us all that metric shite, and my parents talked in pounds, inches and pence, so I became useless at maths. At least, that's my excuse.


----------



## MrDan (Dec 23, 2012)

I work with fuel so it's interesting to see this site.
Great to see the old dispensers.


----------



## Pedrfardd (Jan 2, 2013)

You are rapidly becoming my favourite poster... lol


----------

